# My new babies, Pat and Mat :)



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

Finally found names I think I will stick with! Even though Sunny is still sticking for the lutino xD Maybe that will be her nickname. Got these babies on Monday evening of this week at a little over 7 weeks old! I named them after this show I used to watch as a child, which goes well with the name I gave my late cockatiel, Jerry (after Tom and Jerry). They are very curious and although Pat (the grey) is defensive and Mat (the lutino) runs away and is scared of my hands, they don't seem to be afraid of my face and both have come to play with my glasses and nose and hair through the cage bars!

Pat actually did that first when in the carrier. Mat seems to learn and copy Pat a lot of the time, probably she's more wary of things but seeing Pat do something means it's probably safe for her too 

I don't know their actual sex yet, though the breeder thinks Pat is male and Mat is female so that's what I'm going with for now. Pat is more vocal and active than Mat after all.

They also have something with their droppings that I'm sure will heal after I get the appropriate medication for them from the vet on Monday 

Here's some pictures! c:






































And the cats love being in the room with them. They were kittens when they were first introduced to my late cockatiel, Jerry, so they seem to like the presence of these birds in that cage c: Barely ever bother them either!


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

Be careful with your kitties and the birds. Cats have very strong instincts and the birds are their prey. My cat killed my bird, and somehow got her paws inside the cage to do it. Discourage any interactions between them and when you leave the house be sure the cats are shut out of the room the birds are in. Just a warning...
Your babies are all very beautiful !!


----------



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

JoJo's Mom said:


> Be careful with your kitties and the birds. Cats have very strong instincts and the birds are their prey. My cat killed my bird, and somehow got her paws inside the cage to do it. Discourage any interactions between them and when you leave the house be sure the cats are shut out of the room the birds are in. Just a warning...
> Your babies are all very beautiful !!


Thank you!! They are pretty birds  and no worries, if they are in the same room they are always under supervision, even though they rarely ever come close to the cage. They seem to ignore the birds. The birds are in my room for now, and I close it when I sleep as well. I'm sorry about your bird :c


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

They are just darling!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They're so cute  are they siblings?


----------



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

Yep! And they really love each other too. They sleep right beside each other most of the time and preen each other often


----------



## harleydon5 (Mar 27, 2015)

Did you see the parents? These people are pretty good at figuring sex. Are you concerned about future relations?


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Your birds are adorable. The cats worry me too. Becareful.


----------



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

harleydon5 said:


> Did you see the parents? These people are pretty good at figuring sex. Are you concerned about future relations?


Their parents look exactly the same as them- one lutino the other grey. I didn't take a close look though. And yeah I think the breeder is a little misinformed but whatever xD I haven't thought about future troubles with the sex yet. If they are a male and a female like the breeder thinks, I'll wait until they get to the age where they might want to breed and put them in separate cages - can't have that happening for a couple of reasons! (1 siblings, 2 female would be too young)



TexTiel said:


> Your birds are adorable. The cats worry me too. Becareful.


thanks! And I will


----------



## harleydon5 (Mar 27, 2015)

According to the genetic calculator mats dad was lutino and he would have had lutino daughters and normal gray split to lutino sons so yes I agree you have male and female.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Your birdies are adorable ! Regarding your cats-I totally agree with JoJo s Mom X x Teresa


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Oh I would like to suggest that you start planning for bigger cages as your babies grow-They are going to need room to stretch the wings and play. All the best X x Teresa


----------



## paoputrees (Mar 27, 2014)

harleydon5 said:


> According to the genetic calculator mats dad was lutino and he would have had lutino daughters and normal gray split to lutino sons so yes I agree you have male and female.


Ohh interesting! That's really cool that you can calculate it that way! Pat has little patches of white on the back of his head, and I read that that means he is split to pied, but I guess it must also be lutino



nassrah said:


> Your birdies are adorable ! Regarding your cats-I totally agree with JoJo s Mom X x Teresa
> 
> Oh I would like to suggest that you start planning for bigger cages as your babies grow-They are going to need room to stretch the wings and play. All the best X x Teresa


thanks! c: And yeah, I will be very careful with them! I am keeping an eye on kijiji ads for new large cages, though I am torn about who to give this smaller cage later if they really are male and female and will want to breed :0 I guess I'll see who will need more room to play in xD


----------

